# OMFG! To hell with multicam!



## P. Beck (Mar 14, 2010)

No shit.

http://tacticalcorsets.com/

Made of win and dipped in awesome.

What the gf is getting for her birthday.  Hope the wife doesn't find out.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 14, 2010)

"Boning:
(get your mind up out of the gutter Pardus..Im merely pointing out this a high quality product)

 Steel boning and faux front busk (seperable busks and front zippers are available in Tactical Corset Custom but buckle closure makes busks redundant)."


----------



## QC (Mar 15, 2010)

Blue steel boning per chance?


----------



## iceman (Mar 15, 2010)

P. Beck said:


> No shit.
> 
> 
> http://tacticalcorsets.com/
> ...




thats her birthday gift sorted, thanks for the link mate :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 15, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 15, 2010)

I know a few chicks that this should have been issued to.    It would have made passing time in garrison a lot more fun.


----------



## MsKitty (Mar 15, 2010)

Link sent to the ManToy.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 15, 2010)

I ordered the Corset for myself in the XXL.  Saturday nights around here get pretty crazy.  

Photos's ??? photo's ?


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 15, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> I ordered the Corset for myself in the XXL.  Saturday nights around here get pretty crazy.


 
Now we know how HS got his bad back


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 15, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> I ordered the Corset for myself in the XXL.  Saturday nights around here get pretty crazy.
> 
> Photos's ??? photo's ?



Anyone have any bleach so I CAN WASH THIS MENTAL IMAGE FROM MY BRAIN??????????????????:bleh:


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 15, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Anyone have any bleach so I CAN WASH THIS MENTAL IMAGE FROM MY BRAIN??????????????????:bleh:



You're better off to just gouge out your eyes with a rusty spoon, 'cause you know they'll just do it again...  :doh:


----------



## Frisco (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I feel a night op coming on...


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 15, 2010)

gdamadg said:


> You're better off to just gouge out your eyes with a rusty spoon, 'cause you know they'll just do it again...  :doh:


 
Yeah, but then that'll be the last image in your head right before you go blind....


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 16, 2010)

Totentanz said:


> Yeah, but then that'll be the last image in your head right before you go blind....



I would have thought it would be a rusty spoon. ;)


----------



## P. Beck (Mar 16, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Anyone have any bleach so I CAN WASH THIS MENTAL IMAGE FROM MY BRAIN??????????????????:bleh:



+1 .  Now I have to go gouge out my minds eye.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 16, 2010)

P. Beck said:


> +1 .  Now I have to go gouge out my minds eye.


 Yeah..this thread started out all fun and games..till someone gets hurt.:bleh:


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 16, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Yeah..this thread started out all fun and games..till someone gets hurt.:bleh:



... or loses an eye.


----------

